# Terry Drury falls out of treestand



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I hate to hear this about anybody. I have a friend that is still paying the price 10 years later. 

With all the fall restraint systems and technology out there I hate to hear things like this. SPEND THE MONEY ON SOMETING TO SAVE YOUR A$% FROM FALLING OUT OF A TREE OR TREE STAND.

If this is true this is the 2nd high profile person to fall out a tree in a month


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

"" We are all extremely thankful Terry is still with us after a terrible fall a few weeks ago ���� We wanted to share this news to remind everyone that it CAN happen even after 40 years of hunting treestands. Rooting for him every step of the way as his recovery process rolls on.
Please remember to take EVERY precaution while hunting (safe line, harness, etc.)... No hunt or deer is worth your life!""
FROM THERE FACEBOOK PAGE!


----------



## AlphaMaxxed (Sep 12, 2012)

He talks about it in the 100% wild podcast #59


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Prayers sent from PA.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialDruryOutdoors/videos/1641137759262460/

broke ankle. busted ribs, broken vibrate, bruised lung.

Really nice guy. Bumped into him at ATA in 2014. They were on their way out of the show and stopped long enough to talk to me and the wife and take a picture.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

lifelines are worth every dollar


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Didnt realize they still hunted from the trees, hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

I won't climb without lifelines anymore


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I have the lifeline have been using them for several years now. The treestand wingman will be my next safety tool. 
Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

hawkdriver55 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/OfficialDruryOutdoors/videos/1641137759262460/
> 
> broke ankle. busted ribs, broken vibrate, bruised lung.
> 
> Really nice guy. Bumped into him at ATA in 2014. They were on their way out of the show and stopped long enough to talk to me and the wife and take a picture.


dang...I know very little of the Drury's, but I sure am glad he's ok, sounds like a bad fall...I guess falling out of your stand is bad anytime it happens. at least he gets to live to learn whatever lesson there was to learn from this incident, and being a high profile guy, the news will reach out to many.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It can and will happen to anybody given the chance. 3 Points of contact at all times when climbing and being tied in from the ground up should be everybody's rule.:secret:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Sure like to know the entire story. I hope he tells exactly what happened regardless of sponsor reaction.


Old shag bark hickory tree with no lifeline. Reached for a tree step that wasn't there while only having 2 points of contact. The step pulled out as the tree had rotted and down he went.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Old shag bark hickory tree with no lifeline. Reached for a tree step that wasn't there while only having 2 points of contact. The step pulled out as the tree had rotted and down he went.


Yeah i listened to the podcast. Not on Facebook so figured i couldn't listen to it. Glad he tells the entire story as it happened. Good guys and wish him nothing but a full speedy recovery.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

This was my brother just last week. Amazing we grew up so many years as youngins with just a couple 2 by 4s in the tree and never had a fall. I have not got in a tree without a harness in 10 years, but I'll be the first to admit that I haven't used a lifeline, but I'm gonna start.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

solocam79 said:


> This was my brother just last week. Amazing we grew up so many years as youngins with just a couple 2 by 4s in the tree and never had a fall. I have not got in a tree without a harness in 10 years, but I'll be the first to admit that I haven't used a lifeline, but I'm gonna start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's scary. Hope he's okay.


----------



## shawnster88 (Aug 29, 2010)

A friend of mine fell asleep and fell out of a 15ft ladder stand years ago. Another guy hunting with him found him. He said he don’t remember anything except waking up in a helicopter. Screwed his back up pretty bad. He did say it was a nice peaceful helicopter ride....lol. A lot of us, myself included, will wear a harness in a climber or hang on. But won’t in a ladder stand. I’m guilty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Krazo said:


> That's scary. Hope he's okay.


Yea he's fine. Sent me a pic of himself smiling hanging from the tree lol. He just got strapped in, went to sit and strap broke. Said it startled him pretty bad, but he was proud he hung on to his gun the whole time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

I arrived in Kansas this year, Nov 9th, and went strait to a spot I wanted to hang a camera and hand corn. I decided it made sense to check the lock on stand that was already there from last year. I climbed up the ladder sticks and stepped one foot on the platform, felt ok, so while holding on with a decent grip with one arm I proceeded to step on with both feet and put all my weight on it. It took about 1.5 seconds before the entire stand fell out from under my feet as the ratchet strap had rotted and broken. Thank the good Lord that I had that grip on the tree. I caught myself and was able to shimmy my legs back over to the ladder sticks. Scare the holy hell outta me and ripped my forearm up pretty bad. That was my first 15 mins in Kansas experience this year so I got lucky! I will say everything ended well as I killed a 160" bruiser on my very last 30 mins of being in Kansas! 
Stay safe guys!!


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

All this talk of people falling finally got me to get a life line and put it up on my current hang on set up. A little slower going up and down but not too bad with the Wild Country Ropeman 1 ascender. The biggest pain for me is going up the first time, getting around branches that I don't want to cut off. Is there any solution except to use 2 climbing belts?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I cant believe an up and comer 170"er didnt break his fall...


Just kidding, hope he heals up 100%.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Met him earlier this year at a gas station in northern MO 
Super nice guy 
Wishing him a speedy recovery 

Like many others I no longer leave the ground without being tied in 
It's just not worth it 

I have fallen and I know others who have 
I wasn't hurt badly 
A buddy of mine almost died 
It is worth it to take every precaution. Linemans belt when hanging stands, and life lines on every stand


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Always hooked up from the ground now, just not worth it. 

Though for years I never used one and I almost dropped 20 ft after a 2x 4 ladder broke. Lucky for me I managed to grab another on the way down.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I only use climbers but I tether up before I start up. My nephew fell several years ago and still has a slight limp. Fast forward one year and my Dad was a paulbearer at a friend's funeral because he didn't wear a harness. I've worn one since. Not worth it not to.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

shawnster88 said:


> A friend of mine fell asleep and fell out of a 15ft ladder stand years ago. Another guy hunting with him found him. He said he don’t remember anything except waking up in a helicopter. Screwed his back up pretty bad. He did say it was a nice peaceful helicopter ride....lol. A lot of us, myself included, will wear a harness in a climber or hang on. But won’t in a ladder stand. I’m guilty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

someone needs to market a "treestand trampoline":wink:

set it under your stand, and hunt worry free....


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wood said:


> All this talk of people falling finally got me to get a life line and put it up on my current hang on set up. A little slower going up and down but not too bad with the Wild Country Ropeman 1 ascender. The biggest pain for me is going up the first time, getting around branches that I don't want to cut off. Is there any solution except to use 2 climbing belts?


Your using a linemans belt not a lifeline.


----------



## dduff1 (Jul 27, 2014)

mdnabors said:


> I arrived in Kansas this year, Nov 9th, and went strait to a spot I wanted to hang a camera and hand corn. I decided it made sense to check the lock on stand that was already there from last year. I climbed up the ladder sticks and stepped one foot on the platform, felt ok, so while holding on with a decent grip with one arm I proceeded to step on with both feet and put all my weight on it. It took about 1.5 seconds before the entire stand fell out from under my feet as the ratchet strap had rotted and broken. Thank the good Lord that I had that grip on the tree. I caught myself and was able to shimmy my legs back over to the ladder sticks. Scare the holy hell outta me and ripped my forearm up pretty bad. That was my first 15 mins in Kansas experience this year so I got lucky! I will say everything ended well as I killed a 160" bruiser on my very last 30 mins of being in Kansas!
> Stay safe guys!!


same deal happened to me last summer while checking stands. Only the stand held full Wright until I let go of limb I was gripping. I fell 18-21’ landing on my lower back. 4 fractured vertebrae later and constant back pain everyday. We now have lifelines in every licking set. Also am always 100% tied in while hanging stands. Trust me when I say one wrong decision can change the way u do things in life forever.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone use a system with a ladder stand while climbing? I strap in once in stand but not during climbing. Anyone do so and if so what do you use?


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

tim2970 said:


> Anyone use a system with a ladder stand while climbing? I strap in once in stand but not during climbing. Anyone do so and if so what do you use?


My ladder stands have life lines (I almost never hunt hang ons anymore) 

I used to think it didn't matter on a ladder stand but a buddy had a strap break on one while he was climbing up 
The only way to be 100% safe is to tie in from the ground up

And listening to these stories, having experienced it myself, having a friend with a debilitating back and neck injury from falling.....,
It's just not worth it to not take every precaution 

A lifeline is about $30 x however many stands you have 
The helicopter ride my buddy took cost thousands 

coming home to my wife and kids is priceless


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

Awhile ago I received an email from NYS DEC that 30% of treestand hunters will fall at some point. So far 4 deaths this yr in NY.http://www.newyorkupstate.com/outdo...d_deaths_of_upstate_ny_hunters_this_fall.html Now 4

Also read somewhere the average age being 45. So not inexperienced hunters. I personally know one quadraplegic and a few guys who broke ankles and back injuries from falling.
Buckle up.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

Lifelines are chew toys for skirls around here. There is no way I would trust my safety with a "lifeline" that may have been eaten half way through, since my last sit. Three points of contact, checking all stands and steps for repairs before season and strapping in from the top step is about as safe as I can get, on "permanent" stands. For one trip up with sticks and stand on a new sit, I use a linemans belt.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

tim2970 said:


> Anyone use a system with a ladder stand while climbing? I strap in once in stand but not during climbing. Anyone do so and if so what do you use?


All of our stands whether hang on or ladder have lifelines. Attached from ground to stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Met him a few years back outside of a Rascal Flatts concert in St Louis. We talked about 10 minutes and I walked away feeling like I knew the guy from way back, one of the most genuine good guys in the outdoor industry, prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

patriotoutlaw said:


> *Lifelines are chew toys for skirls around here*. There is no way I would trust my safety with a "lifeline" that may have been eaten half way through, since my last sit. Three points of contact, checking all stands and steps for repairs before season and strapping in from the top step is about as safe as I can get, on "permanent" stands. For one trip up with sticks and stand on a new sit, I use a linemans belt.


Very easy to check our lifeline at ground level before climbing with it, hang from it. As we climb, we slide the prussic by hand and will feel anything that has been chewed. If we have a slip or fall, even if partially chewed, it would be better than none. 85% of the treestand accidents occur while climbing up and in or out and down.:secret:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope Mr. Drury has a full and fast recovery.

Be safe out there, fellas.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wood said:


> All this talk of people falling finally got me to get a life line and put it up on my current hang on set up. A little slower going up and down but not too bad with the Wild Country Ropeman 1 ascender. The biggest pain for me is going up the first time, getting around branches that I don't want to cut off. Is there any solution except to use 2 climbing belts?


One lineman's belt with two ropes. Keep one line attached around the tree while putting the other line over the branch and secure it. Then remove the original line and move up.:secret:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tim2970 said:


> Anyone use a system with a ladder stand while climbing? I strap in once in stand but not during climbing. Anyone do so and if so what do you use?


Put a Lifeline from the bottom of the ladder to above your head while on the stand. Attach with a prussic to your harness tether.


----------



## l8_apexer (Dec 14, 2008)

tim2970 said:


> Anyone use a system with a ladder stand while climbing? I strap in once in stand but not during climbing. Anyone do so and if so what do you use?


Have a lifeline in EVERY fixed stand whether hang or or ladder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l8_apexer (Dec 14, 2008)

Stay away from the “ bargain” stands. I️ fell out of one 30 feet up. Cables let go about 4 seconds after I️ got on stand. Happened in an instant and I️ was hanging by my harness. Was able to get to my cellphone and call my buddy— only one who knew where that stand was. We sent back every one of that manufacturers stands to where we bought them with photos of failed stand and my story. Full refund, no questions. Now we buy only top brand and quality, carefully inspect cables. Also made up a safety retention chain that prevents the platform from dumping you if cable lets go. Scared the **** out of my buddy— whose stand it was


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

l8_apexer said:


> Stay away from the “ bargain” stands. I️ fell out of one 30 feet up. Cables let go about 4 seconds after I️ got on stand. Happened in an instant and I️ was hanging by my harness. Was able to get to my cellphone and call my buddy— only one who knew where that stand was. We sent back every one of that manufacturers stands to where we bought them with photos of failed stand and my story. Full refund, no questions. Now we buy only top brand and quality, carefully inspect cables. Also made up a safety retention chain that prevents the platform from dumping you if cable lets go. Scared the **** out of my buddy— whose stand it was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post a pic of your safety retention chain setup?


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

When in a teaching situation I always ask, "What's the best mistake to learn from?" The response is usually - "your own." WRONG! The best mistake to learn from is someone else's. Period!


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Krazo said:


> Can you post a pic of your safety retention chain setup?


Id like to see as well


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

full moon64 said:


> "" We are all extremely thankful Terry is still with us after a terrible fall a few weeks ago ���� We wanted to share this news to remind everyone that it CAN happen even after 40 years of hunting treestands. Rooting for him every step of the way as his recovery process rolls on.
> Please remember to take EVERY precaution while hunting (safe line, harness, etc.)... No hunt or deer is worth your life!""
> FROM THERE FACEBOOK PAGE!


If you stay hooked up from the ground up and down you will not fall. Every fall from the most experienced to the newbe has one thing in common, they were not hooked up.


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> One lineman's belt with two ropes. Keep one line attached around the tree while putting the other line over the branch and secure it. Then remove the original line and move up.:secret:


Exactly what I've been doing. Kind of a pain in the but.


----------



## huntingdeer82 (Jan 28, 2005)

solocam79 said:


> Yea he's fine. Sent me a pic of himself smiling hanging from the tree lol. He just got strapped in, went to sit and strap broke. Said it startled him pretty bad, but he was proud he hung on to his gun the whole time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I was about to ask if he took a selfie while hanging there lol


----------



## garman (Oct 22, 2014)

If I forget any one of my safety systems I drive home, same with my boy


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

patriotoutlaw said:


> Lifelines are chew toys for skirls around here. There is no way I would trust my safety with a "lifeline" that may have been eaten half way through, since my last sit. Three points of contact, checking all stands and steps for repairs before season and strapping in from the top step is about as safe as I can get, on "permanent" stands. For one trip up with sticks and stand on a new sit, I use a linemans belt.


you say that like you're the only one who has squirrels in their hunting area lol
Anybody know the squirrel population in the U.S. ?
Someone call the DNR and ask them LOL

FYI I sat and watched 8 squirrels(at the same time) within shooting range yesterday morning in a stand that's been up since September.... no chewing on my lifeline. In fact I have been using lifelines for many years and always leave them out. I have yet to find one chewed. Squirrels do however love to chew the foam padding on stands however...little bass turds


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I hate setting ladder stands, there a pain in the arse and not safe to get attached to the tree, anyone have a system? I am considering a separate ladder to set up but not going to work well on uneven ground.

I set over 100 stands per year and I am putting lifelines up on every set but not leaving them out all year so I also remove them every year, with the ladder stands I have no way to stay attached climbing, with the hang on stands I use a line mans belt of course.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

OhioRed said:


> I won't climb without lifelines anymore


cant do that if you pack your Stand and Sticks in and out every hunt... A linemans Belt is a must for that situation ... wont set the stuff with out it ...

I hope Terry gets well quick ... Mark fell thru a trap door once in a shooting house and got all banged up .....


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

garman said:


> If I forget any one of my safety systems I drive home, same with my boy


Me too. I'd rather forget my bow! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbob (Dec 18, 2007)

best wishes for Mr Drury and all who have had treestand accidents.

My biggest concern with lifelines is putting them up - use a linemans belt but still a little nerve wracking - esp. w/ a ladderstand which i am using for the first time this year - not very steady til you get the ratchet strap tight.

Always remember to have a way to get down - even when using lifelines, etc.
if I forgot my safety stuff i would just hunt from the ground - like we used to!


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

conquestador said:


> When in a teaching situation I always ask, "What's the best mistake to learn from?" The response is usually - "your own." WRONG! The best mistake to learn from is someone else's. Period!


"I try as much as possible to learn from Others' Mistakes, as I don't have enough time to make them all myself...."


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/OfficialDruryOutdoors/videos/1641137759262460/
> 
> broke ankle. busted ribs, broken vibrate, bruised lung.
> 
> Really nice guy. Bumped into him at ATA in 2014. They were on their way out of the show and stopped long enough to talk to me and the wife and take a picture.


Ouch, that doesn’t sound like fun. Wishing him a speedy recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garman (Oct 22, 2014)

We have 3 species of squirrels here, not had a lifeline chewed yet. Not saying it would not. Better to have a lifeline with a chance of getting chewed than none at all. If there is a better system let us know.


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

i always use the safest method of all i have my cousin put my stands up:wink:


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> I cant believe an up and comer 170"er didnt break his fall...
> 
> 
> Just kidding, hope he heals up 100%.


When they put in the time on their properties to produce 180-200 inch deer and know damn near every deer that walks that land...170" is an up and comer.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

garman said:


> We have 3 species of squirrels here, not had a lifeline chewed yet. Not saying it would not. Better to have a lifeline with a chance of getting chewed than none at all. If there is a better system let us know.


I have used TSS lifelines for about 10 years. The lines are out three months every year and I have never had a chew problem. And I do see squirrels from my stands.


----------



## BBD1984 (Nov 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever had a ladder stand fail... seems like hang on stands are a death trap... unless removed every yr and hang new straps the next yr.. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

dtrkyman said:


> I hate setting ladder stands, there a pain in the arse and not safe to get attached to the tree,* anyone have a system?* I am considering a separate ladder to set up but not going to work well on uneven ground.
> 
> I set over 100 stands per year and I am putting lifelines up on every set but not leaving them out all year so I also remove them every year, with the ladder stands I have no way to stay attached climbing, with the hang on stands I use a line mans belt of course.


I use a Muddy ladder stand installation hoist.... works very well....easily worth the $50. Look it up on Google....other companies sell the same thing too

It comes with stakes to stake the bottom of the ladder in place so it doesn't kick out...
and a ratcheting hoist that attaches to the tree to stand the ladder up

also works well for taking them down

I ratchet the ladder up...
-put the stabilizer bar in place
-then give the ratchet another click or two to tighten the bar in place
-then install the stabilizing ropes/straps that cross behind the tree snugly
-leave the hoist in place for the first trip up

the stand isn't truly secure until you install whatever attachment system the stand has at the top....but with the hoist, bar and criss cross straps in place the ladder is pretty darn steady for the first trip up


And of course get that life line set up asap....thats kind of the bad thing about ladder stands....with a climber or stick/stand setup you can be tied off while setting it up....not so much with a ladder because youre not close enough to the tree


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

BBD1984 said:


> Has anyone ever had a ladder stand fail... seems like hang on stands are a death trap... unless removed every yr and hang new straps the next yr..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Heh, heh... I'm in trouble, then!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't think it's a bad mindset to look at *any* elevated stand- hang-on, climber, homemade, ladder, whatever- as a potential deathtrap just waiting to somehow fail and dump you onto the cold, cold ground far below. 

Just be harnessed and tethered in, and it won't matter much when it happens!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Possum or skunk is more likely to chew a line rather than a squirrel....


----------



## l8_apexer (Dec 14, 2008)

mlima5 said:


> Id like to see as well


Not too difficult. Went to tractor supply, had chain cut into I think about 22 inch sections, attach one link to seat frame, other to platform edge near where cable attaches. If cables break, platform can only drop an inch or so. Probably still scare you good, but better than being dumped out. Would give you a chance to get out and back in the ladder 


About $5 worth of insurance (and I Gabe lifelines on all my stands)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Mar 10, 2004)

https://www.druryoutdoors.com/3901/journal/Dec1-17.php#.WiRy7q5OlJ8

Looks like he's recovering


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

KRONIIK said:


> I don't think it's a bad mindset to look at *any* elevated stand- hang-on, climber, homemade, ladder, whatever- as a potential deathtrap just waiting to somehow fail and dump you onto the cold, cold ground far below.
> 
> Just be harnessed and tethered in, and it won't matter much when it happens!


Exactly.
I just meant, I have left stands up for 2 years in the past and I only replace ratchet straps when they need it. I have never had a ratchet strap fail. But, it wouldn't matter much if one did... I'm hooked up before I climb anyway.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

chrisjan_81 said:


> https://www.druryoutdoors.com/3901/journal/Dec1-17.php#.WiRy7q5OlJ8
> 
> Looks like he's recovering


Yeah, that might help keep his spirits up while his body continues recovering...
What a beast!


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery for him..never did like or use them folding steps..I bet I have as many loc ons hung around my neck of the woods and the drurys and have never ever cared for them folding steps..I use only the ones that don't fold just a 90'angle ones..


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

ridgerunner1 said:


> Praying for a speedy recovery for him..never did like or use them folding steps..I bet I have as many loc ons hung around my neck of the woods and the drurys and have never ever cared for them folding steps..I use only the ones that don't fold just a 90'angle ones..


I've had both kinds fail, and I weigh less than 185. The one-piece one snapped like a pretzel; evidently hardened but not tempered correctly.
Would never use either again. 

But to be objective, Terry's step didn't really fail nor break-it simply pulled out of a "defective" tree. (Split/cracked trunk.)


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Sounds like a screw in step ? 

Man, we are so beyond using screw in steps you think these guys would be the last person using a screw in step ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would've figured all that high dollar Nomad gear would've cushioned his fall enough he'd just bounce right back up and hit it again. Shocking to even hear he was hunting without getting in his Muddy Blind. 

100% tie off fellas, it can happen to any of us if we don't.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Sounds like a screw in step ? 

Man, we are so beyond using screw in steps you think these guys would be the last person using a screw in step ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Sounds like a screw in step ?
> 
> Man, we are so beyond using screw in steps you think these guys would be the last person using a screw in step ?
> 
> ...


The problem was not a screw in step. The problem was the rotten wood around the step and it wasn't checked. Just curious because I still use screw in steps and bolts. What is cheaper and better?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

thirdhandman said:


> The problem was not a screw in step. The problem was the rotten wood around the step and it wasn't checked. Just curious because I still use screw in steps and bolts. What is cheaper and better?


Exactly my point. Why are we still using screw in steps when we have strap on step ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawyerguy1 (Apr 20, 2006)

dublelung1 said:


> I would've figured all that high dollar Nomad gear would've cushioned his fall enough he'd just bounce right back up and hit it again. Shocking to even hear he was hunting without getting in his Muddy Blind.
> 
> 100% tie off fellas, it can happen to any of us if we don't.


What a pathetic little person you must be to need to take a pot shot at them in your comment. Do you think that makes you cool? Are we supposed to marvel at what a great sportsman you are for attacking another? You are just sad...


I'm glad Terry is OK. He's about as nice a guy as I've ever met. Really liked him...


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

BBD1984 said:


> Has anyone ever had a ladder stand fail... seems like hang on stands are a death trap... unless removed every yr and hang new straps the next yr..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Only stand I've ever fell out of was a ladder stand. I was hunting at a buddy's place. he sent me to a wooden ladder stand on a power line. Ladder was leaned against a power pole. I went up it in the dark, seemed very sturdy. Just before daylight i shifted to look over my shoulder at a noise a heard and the ladder spun around and threw me to the ground and ladder fell on top of me. Buddy had never even strapped it to the pole.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

tim2970 said:


> Anyone use a system with a ladder stand while climbing? I strap in once in stand but not during climbing. Anyone do so and if so what do you use?


I use a HSS Lifeline on each and every type of stand - hang on, ladder and even climber. They make a short version of the Lifeline for climbers. Cheap insurance for not being killed or paralyzed!!!


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Lots of mentions of lifelines...I'm guessing most don't hang & hunt? Lifeline is useless on a hang and hunt so far as I can tell. I have a lineman's belt with an ascender that I use for hanging. Then I use the HSS tether to hook up prior to climbing into the stand. I'm sure I'm not 100% safe, but we all have some sort of risk when hunting 15-20 feet up.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

MN Doe Hunter said:


> Lots of mentions of lifelines...I'm guessing most don't hang & hunt? Lifeline is useless on a hang and hunt so far as I can tell. I have a lineman's belt with an ascender that I use for hanging. Then I use the HSS tether to hook up prior to climbing into the stand. I'm sure I'm not 100% safe, but we all have some sort of risk when hunting 15-20 feet up.


As long as you use the linemans belt going up, AND coming down, you are as safe as you can be climbing a tree if you hook up your tether BEFORE you unhook the linemans belt. That is what I did when I did the hang and hunt. Too old for that crap now.


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

Very good friend of mine took a nasty fall on this birthday years ago, was actually checking stands. Stomped on it before he stepped onto it, seemed fine. As soon as he stepped on it the chain holding it broke. He was busted up bad but is fine. Has a drop foot now and stumbles every once in a while.

I have lifelines on all my hang ons, need to do better with my ladder stands. Be Safe! It can happen to anyone at anytime.


----------



## mattawamkeag (Jan 16, 2007)

Jester1023 said:


> When they put in the time on their properties to produce 180-200 inch deer and know damn near every deer that walks that land...170" is an up and comer.


So you're saying they're a couple of farmers? ...sounds decidedly clinical and formulaic to hear you describe it; where's the excitement when you know what's next in line?


----------



## Ptoid (Mar 8, 2014)

I use the Deluxe Dicks Stands but add a ratchet strap to spreader bar. Also, install ratchets instead of black straps from the seat to the bottom ladder that crisscross behind tree to secure it especially if Im installing alone. At that point it would be tough to make it fall from tree. Once top ratchet is on, I security cable and lock the stand to the tree. I then sometimes add another ratchet around tree at foot platform. At that point I have 5 ratchets and a security cable holding the stand up. I check them well at beginning of season and while hunting to check for slack, PETA sabotage and or damage/wear.replace that top ratchet when straps look gamey. I always strap in first thing.


----------



## Ptoid (Mar 8, 2014)

How does one use a lifeline with a ladder stand? 

I get using it with a climber or a hang on- you move the strap up the tree. I try to be as safe as possible, but cant imagine how you could use a line on a ladder stand, unless you left one secured at the top with a prussic knot hanging down. Seems like moving the knot up might make you more likely to fall. Perhaps worse than just climbing up super carefully and buckling on fast as possible. I leave a strap with a super heavy carabiner pointed up and tuck the strap down my front collar and strap right it.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

MN Doe Hunter said:


> Lots of mentions of lifelines...I'm guessing most don't hang & hunt? Lifeline is useless on a hang and hunt so far as I can tell. I have a lineman's belt with an ascender that I use for hanging. Then I use the HSS tether to hook up prior to climbing into the stand. I'm sure I'm not 100% safe, but we all have some sort of risk when hunting 15-20 feet up.


This is the reason I do not hang and hunt anymore. I did it one year and I was good at it however I did not feel as safe just leaning on a lineman’s belt. I would rather use my climber and slide the rope up the tree as I go. To me that feels a ton safer. However this is just my opinion though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Some of the comments on here literally make me sick to my stomach! Terry could have been killed or paralyzed for rest of his life. Thank God his injuries weren't worse! And, some small minded jealous idiots on here want to take shots at him for working hard and getting ahead in life. What the heck?! ANYONE can do what the Drurys have done. Depends on your work ethic and motivation. Most obviously don't have the determination. Mark and Terry were not born with a silver spoon on their mouths. They've worked hard and it's paid off. Plain and simple.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Rupypug said:


> This is the reason I do not hang and hunt anymore. I did it one year and I was good at it however I did not feel as safe just leaning on a lineman’s belt. I would rather use my climber and slide the rope up the tree as I go. To me that feels a ton safer. However this is just my opinion though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd much rather use a climber too. I have a treewalker which is great for all day sits and and XOP hand climber. I used to carry a climber quite a bit, but found myself having to settle too often for the best tree, as opposed to the best spot. So, most often I'm relegated to sticks and a hang on. Pack in and out every trip. In fact, I didn't use a climber once this year, which is a first. The buck I shot this year was out of a tree I couldn't have even set up on without a LW stand with the batwing.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

dublelung1 said:


> I would've figured all that high dollar Nomad gear would've cushioned his fall enough he'd just bounce right back up and hit it again. Shocking to even hear he was hunting without getting in his Muddy Blind.
> 
> 100% tie off fellas, it can happen to any of us if we don't.


Did you know they switched from UA because of what UA did to the Bowmars? Have you seen the Drury episodes where they take kids with serious, if not terminal, conditions out on their own farms to kill a buck of a lifetime for that youth? Mark and Terry are as genuine as they seem on camera.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

shawnster88 said:


> A lot of us, myself included, will wear a harness in a climber or hang on. But won’t in a ladder stand. I’m guilty.


Guilty. :embara:


----------



## Dold12 (Sep 21, 2012)

It is sad to hear hopefully her gets on the mend soon. But I will use this as case in point for a lineman's belt or a lifeline in our next hunter ed class.


----------



## ultrastealth (Aug 28, 2017)

I didn't think anyone climbed without a safety line anymore, especially a "professional hunter."


----------



## ultrastealth (Aug 28, 2017)

Ptoid said:


> How does one use a lifeline with a ladder stand?
> 
> I get using it with a climber or a hang on- you move the strap up the tree. I try to be as safe as possible, but cant imagine how you could use a line on a ladder stand, unless you left one secured at the top with a prussic knot hanging down. Seems like moving the knot up might make you more likely to fall. Perhaps worse than just climbing up super carefully and buckling on fast as possible. I leave a strap with a super heavy carabiner pointed up and tuck the strap down my front collar and strap right it.


I tie a lifeline above my seat and leave it there with a prussic knot. I just slide it as I go. I doesn't take any real time to do, and I owe it to myself and my family to stay safe.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> Some of the comments on here literally make me sick to my stomach! Terry could have been killed or paralyzed for rest of his life. Thank God his injuries weren't worse! And, some small minded jealous idiots on here want to take shots at him for working hard and getting ahead in life. What the heck?! ANYONE can do what the Drurys have done. Depends on your work ethic and motivation. Most obviously don't have the determination. Mark and Terry were not born with a silver spoon on their mouths. They've worked hard and it's paid off. Plain and simple.


It's absolutely insane, the level some go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

BBD1984 said:


> Has anyone ever had a ladder stand fail... seems like hang on stands are a death trap... unless removed every yr and hang new straps the next yr..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yes. It was my fault though. I was putting one up and I didnt use the metal brace between the tree and the ladder. I got all the way to the top to attach the top of the ladder to the tree and the ladder caved in towards the tree and broke off at the top joint. I fell with the top part of the ladder about 15ft. I was knocked unconscious but luckily I walked away with a banged up leg.

Now when putting up ladders I always:
1. Use the brace!
2. I tie two ropes to the top of the stand - one on each side. Before I climb up I take one of the ropes and wrap it around the back of the tree, pull it tight and tie it off about 3/4 way down the ladder. Then I do the same with the other rope but obviously go around the tree the other way.

Also If you use ratchet straps to secure the top of the ladder you should replace them every year.

I use chains and a load binder to attach most of my ladders. Very sturdy.


----------



## grbpac (Dec 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Terry falling out of a tree. Hope he mends fast. I used to get laughed at back in the 70's for having a harness on and being attached by a rope to my tree stand. It was crude but stopped me from hitting the ground to one time I slipped in the stand. I definitely am going to get a harness and be attached if I am in a treestand ! I am 62 now and do not believe a good outcome could be had for me IF I fell out of a tree now.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Lifeline and ladder stands here. Done with hang-ons. Limits me at times but at least I know I'm more safe.


----------



## BBD1984 (Nov 11, 2015)

grbpac said:


> Sorry to hear about Terry falling out of a tree. Hope he mends fast. I used to get laughed at back in the 70's for having a harness on and being attached by a rope to my tree stand. It was crude but stopped me from hitting the ground to one time I slipped in the stand. I definitely am going to get a harness and be attached if I am in a treestand ! I am 62 now and do not believe a good outcome could be had for me IF I fell out of a tree now.


What was bow hunting like in the 70's....? Before carbon layers, range finders, cell phone apps, etc..... surely you weren't able to kill anything!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

BBD1984 said:


> Has anyone ever had a ladder stand fail... seems like hang on stands are a death trap... unless removed every yr and hang new straps the next yr..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Last year on the way to our KS lease we stopped at Menards and bought a tripod stand for my buddies spot. Drove to the location on the lease and put it together just like it said. Put it up on it's legs, and he anchored it down while I took off to put up cams on my side of the farm. When I came back he was holding his head and could barely walk. He climbed up the tripod and near the top it folded like a card table and then fell on him. I got him to my truck and we hauled azz to the hospital because he said his head and back hurt really bad, but eventually came out of the shock of the fall and felt better. He was well under the weight limit too. Unless they are stout pole ladder stands, no thanks.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Not trying to start anything but this is why I don't hang and hunt anymore. If you fall with just a linemans belt on you will still fall and probably rip yourself up pretty bad. I like my climber where I put the rope on the tree and I slide it up as I go up and down. If the area I am in does not have a tree that a climber will fit in I stash the climber and build a ground blind. This is just my opinion though


----------



## frankthetankk (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad he is safe, I pray I never fall out of a tree stand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

If asked I'd bet he'd say he was careless because he had a harness on. See post all the time with people saying this...always amazes me when people admit it and then give advice on how to climb. 

never put your foot down till you know for sure what you're stepping on will be there and hold you. You may say you do and if you care to prove it put some boards with nails in them on the floor, turn off the lights and have a stroll...

Saying you'll just wear X and forget about it is exactly what Terri did. Google work place accidents wearing a harness or look up how many people are shot with unloaded firearms...carelessness is a killer and practise makes perfect.

He was no doubt hunting out of a stand he didn't set...should make the hairs on your neck stand up and you be that much more careful.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's a story on Yost's fall.
http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...anager-ned-yost-says-nearly-died-falling-tree


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Rupypug said:


> Not trying to start anything but this is why I don't hang and hunt anymore. If you fall with just a linemans belt on you will still fall and probably rip yourself up pretty bad. I like my climber where I put the rope on the tree and I slide it up as I go up and down. If the area I am in does not have a tree that a climber will fit in I stash the climber and build a ground blind. This is just my opinion though


I was up about 20’ installing a hang on. Foot slipped off step. The lineman belt kept me from falling 20’. I was slammed into the tree trunk and had the wind knocked out of me and had some bruises, but avoided serious or permanent injury. I still use a lineman belt for installing stands and the HSS line.


----------

